# Keeping my bacon in the refer...



## daveomak (Aug 25, 2017)

I prepared and smoked this bacon in July...  it's been in the refer since...  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/265232/more-bacon-dry-rub-cured-7-4-7-16-7-17-7-18-7-23

Wrapped in American Made butcher paper so it will breathe....   I don't use plastic wraps as the food can't breathe and I believe plastic promotes bacterial growth....   It's been in the refer for daily use for about 40 days now....  













BACON 7-2017 002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 25, 2017






The white stuff is lard..   I coated the slab with it to reduce the dehydrating effect during aging and it also helps in the refer.....













BACON 7-2017 003.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 25, 2017






It's beautiful...   Has awesome flavor....   I've been using it to season dishes I cook...   rice...  veggies...   baked some for putting on a burger.... 

This bacon has no moisture... just awesome, intense bacon flavor...   It is keeping very well the way it is wrapped....

I keep my fridge at ~34 deg. F....













BACON 7-2017 004.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 25, 2017






I really like this butcher paper and the way it breathes and keeps meats...   I guess this OLD DOG learned some new stuff....  

Thanks for looking....

Dave....

......


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 25, 2017)

Dave,

Do you have a name brand and source of supply for that paper? I've been eyeballing some bellies lately and I want to get back into production when our weather cools down. Is that paper waxed on one side at all? Nice lookin bacon there!


----------



## daveomak (Aug 25, 2017)

PFB, morning.....   It's available on Amazon....  that's where I bought it....  



It's USDA certified...  The reason I bought this stuff....  We sell millions of tons of recycled paper to China...  Who knows where it's been...  and they make butcher paper out of recycled stuff, and sell it back to us....   Not on my food.. is the way I think of it....

It is not coated... it breathes..  or something like that...  

The bacon... I was sort of copying Robert's bacon recipe..  

Dave


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 25, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> PFB, morning.....   It's available on Amazon....  that's where I bought it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I really want this for wrapping up my cured pork butts when I give them out. Sure will make for a nice presentation! Thanks for the lead!

-Pete


----------



## daveomak (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 26, 2017)

The roll with the tube was unavailable today... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I opted for the smaller roll without the tube... 

Do you think this will be ok to wrap belly sections in while dry curing in the fridge?

-Pete


----------



## whistech (Aug 26, 2017)

Dave, that bacon looks delicious and thank you for the post.    I am going to give this a try when it cools down enough to smoke some bacon this winter.    Points to you Sir!


----------



## daveomak (Aug 26, 2017)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> The roll with the tube was unavailable today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep...  I think you will enjoy the intense flavor, dry aging brings to the party....

Dave


----------



## daveomak (Aug 26, 2017)

whistech said:


> Dave, that bacon looks delicious and thank you for the post.    I am going to give this a try when it cools down enough to smoke some bacon this winter.    Points to you Sir!


We pass on our good recipes...   I also pass on the bad ones...  they are all valuable learning experiences....      Dave


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 26, 2017)

Dave,

Do you have a name brand and source of supply for that paper? I've been eyeballing some bellies lately and I want to


DaveOmak said:


> Yep...  I think you will enjoy the intense flavor, dry aging brings to the party....
> 
> Dave


Awesome!

 I just got a belly today and I'm going to do a dry cure for the first time (on a belly). I've only dry cured small or sliced meats meats like dove breasts and and whatnot with TQ. For bacon and bigger meats I've always used Pop's brine with #1. I just hope I have decent cold smoking temps in a few weeks..


----------

